# S&W Model 36 Snub Nose Mis Fire help



## voltez01 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi all, new to this forum and new to S&W revolvers, anyway I found an old S&W Model 36 in the attic with a couple of ammos in the box...It has not been used for a long time and I wanted to see if it still functional...I went out and fired a couple and it misfired...I tried the whole ammo and all of them misfired as well...I pointed the gun down for safety issue just incase it was a delay but when I checked the ammos themselves I can see a pin mark just below the actual mark....so I guess my question is after checking the revolver carefully the hammer mounted pins slightly lower when aligned with the cylinder... 

Is the a way I could myself adjust the hammer mounted firing pin or the cylinder itself....like I said I'm new to this and would like a professionals opinion on how to handle this situation....thanks in advance


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If the pistol's firing pin made a fairly deep mark, it does not matter whether the mark is in the center, as long as it is in the primer (that is, in the small central circle).
It seems more likely that the ammunition was old and bad.

Don't try to change the angle of the firing pin. You will break something.

Either try new ammunition, or take the gun to a gunsmith to have it checked.


----------



## voltez01 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you sir will definitely will try new ammos and if stillo a no go, if I could not find a gunsmith to service the gun, I might end up either selling it or putting it away again.


----------



## oldag1960 (Jun 26, 2011)

I found this thread interesting because I inherited a Smith & Wesson M36 from my brother who died recently. There was no owners manual with the pistol. I own several automatics and I know what type ammo to use in those. My question is about what type ammo should I use in this revolver. The barrel is mrked .38 S & W which leads me to believe I should use that caliber. I definitely would not use +P ammo in this little revolver, but I wonder if it would take .38 Special?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

oldag1960 said:


> I found this thread interesting because I inherited a Smith & Wesson M36 from my brother who died recently. There was no owners manual with the pistol. I own several automatics and I know what type ammo to use in those. My question is about what type ammo should I use in this revolver. The barrel is mrked .38 S & W which leads me to believe I should use that caliber. I definitely would not use +P ammo in this little revolver, but I am wonder if it would take .38 Special?


first, the .38 s&w spl IS the offical name for the common .38 special cartridge ....

second, your gun was made after 1950, so it should eat +p fine ( if you have any doubt of the condition of the gun, do not fire it at all till you get it checked out by a gunsmith)

third, here is the centerfire revolver manual
http://www.smith-wesson.com/wcsstore/SmWesson2/upload/other/S&W_Revolver_Manual_01-30-2011.pdf


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

As long as the firing pin is hitting the primer your fine and I wouldn't play with it. BUT I would not recommend using plus P ammo in it, this would shorten the life span of the gun. The chamber pressure higher and its not designed for that much pressure, remember the plus P ammo was not made when this gun was designed yet and the gun was not designed for that much pressure. I own 2 of the J frames and run plus P ammo in them and plus P plus .38's will blow up the gun and have seen the results of those and would not want to be there when it happens.

My thoughts on it
Shoot Safe JT


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

from the manual
*
"Plus-P" (+P) ammunition generates pressures in excess of the pressures
associated with standard ammunition. Such pressures may affect
the wear characteristics or exceed the margin of safety built into some
revolvers and could therefore be DANGEROUS. This ammunition
should not be used in Smith & Wesson medium (K frame) revolvers
manufactured prior to 1958. Such pre-1958 medium (K-frame) revolvers
can be identified by the absence of a model number stamped inside the
yoke cut of the frame (i.e., the area of the frame exposed when the
cylinder is in the open position).*


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Just an aside on plus P ammo.

SAAMI rates 9mm, 38 special and 38 Super, and .45 ACP in plus P designation. None of the other calibers are rated as plus P. So if you see any ammo in any other caliber that is called "Plus P" is it not an official SAAMI rated product.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> from the manual
> *
> "Plus-P" (+P) ammunition generates pressures in excess of the pressures
> associated with standard ammunition. Such pressures may affect
> ...


That is correct for a K frame smith, But hed is talking about J frame, even new J frames I would not shoot + P ammo
again just my thought
Shoot safe JT


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

jtguns said:


> That is correct for a K frame smith, But hed is talking about J frame, even new J frames I would not shoot + P ammo
> again just my thought
> Shoot safe JT


Several models, including the scandium framed ones and the stainless steel ones are chambered in .357. So you know that they can safely handle +P. And we know that if J-frames can be built to handle .357, then they can be built to handle +P. But the Airlight (sp?) aluminum alloy frames are not rated for .357 and might have issues with +P. I cannot say for sure. But S & W would not rate weapons for +P if they could not handle them.

But note there are +P+ ammo out there. And there is no official +P+ designation by SAAMI, so there is no telling what pressure those bullets are loaded to.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

jtguns said:


> That is correct for a K frame smith, But hed is talking about J frame, even new J frames I would not shoot + P ammo
> again just my thought
> Shoot safe JT


the smith and wesson manual uses the k frame as an example , it doesnt mention the j frame at all. as long as the gun was made after 1958 (has the model number on the crane) i CAN fire +p.... nothing in their manuals or safety data exclude it.

now, will it wear out the gun faster, yes..... but its his gun.

its safe, anything further is opinion unless you have data from smith and wesson excluding +p from the m36 or j frames.


----------



## oldag1960 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks to all who responded. All of your inputs are helpful. My brother kept this little revolver in mint condition and I don't believe it has seen many rounds through it. That said, I probably still will not fire any +P ammo with it simply to prolong the life of the gun. It has sentimental value and I intend to pass it on to one of my sons after I am gone. Thanks again for your posts. I enjoy reading the posts on Handgun Forum. It is a great venue.


----------



## 708awe (Feb 12, 2012)

drop in a trigger kit for about 17 bucks
probably help a lot.. and fun to do too. directions
are included i think


----------



## smithnframe (Feb 23, 2014)

I would try some newer ammo first!


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

oldag1960 said:


> I found this thread interesting because I inherited a Smith & Wesson M36 from my brother who died recently. There was no owners manual with the pistol. I own several automatics and I know what type ammo to use in those. My question is about what type ammo should I use in this revolver. The barrel is mrked .38 S & W which leads me to believe I should use that caliber. I definitely would not use +P ammo in this little revolver, but I wonder if it would take .38 Special?


Is your barrel is marked .38 S&W or .38 Spcl? I can't find a record of any S&W 36 being produced in .38 S&W (which btw is not a "common" moniker for .38 Special. It is a totally different cartridge.)


----------

